# Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß



## Speedy98 (7. Februar 2020)

*Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

Moin zusammen,
Zur Einleitung einmal meine Config:

16Gb DDR4 3200Mhz
Asus HD 7750 (Rx 5700 kommt Montag  )
Ryzen 5 3600
Pure Base 500 Glass Edition
Pure Rock BE QUIET (MX4 Paste)
BeQUIET  Pure Base 500W
Asrock k4 Gaming B450

Mein Problem ist, dass die CPU meines erachtens deutlich zu heiß wird. Im Idle lieg ich meist bei 40-50 Grad. Wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse, bin ich nach ca. 5 Minuten bei 83 Grad und die Cpu drosselt. Bei dem Kühler sollte doch eigentlich mehr drin sein, oder? Der Stock Cooler war noch schlimmer und hat gerattert, deswegen flog der schnell. Im Case ist vorne und hinten einmal der Standardlüfter verbaut. Bilder folgen heute Abend.
Case Belüftung sollte meines erachtens eigentlich ausreichend sein...

Gibt's da Ratschläge?

Gruß Speedy


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

Bei wieviel U/min laufen denn die jeweiligen Lüfter im Idle und unter Last?


----------



## Speedy98 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Bei wieviel U/min laufen denn die jeweiligen Lüfter im Idle und unter Last?



Ergänze ich heute abend ausführlich


----------



## facehugger (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

Hmmm, die Temps sind wirklich zu hoch. Was für ne Spannung liegt denn unter Last an? Manche Boards hauen "ab Werk" auch zu viel des guten drauf...

Gruß


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5gTffl98Xc:212

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Welches Mainboard wird verwendet?
Sitzt der Kühler richtig?
Zimmertemperatur?
WL Paste erneuern (Bios Update falls nötig)


----------



## Speedy98 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz vergessen
Asrock k4 Gaming
Kühler sitzt fest, nix wackelt. 
20 Grad ca.
Wärmeleitpaste ist absolut frisch, gestern erst montiert, besitze den Kühler ein paar Jahre. 
BIOS sollte aktuell sein. Auch das werde ich heute abend ausführlich ergänzen.

Edit: BIOS ist doch nicht ganz aktuell. Das Dezember Update fehlt:
ASRock > Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4


----------



## Speedy98 (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

So, ich habe jetzt nochmal verglichen. Es scheint echt die Gehäusebelüftung zu sein. Ohne Scheibe lockere 60 Grad bei 100%, Scheibe drauf, sofort 80 Grad und der Lüfter gibt Hackengas. Da muss ich wohl noch einiges optimieren... Danke euch

Edit: Ich komm da aber echt nicht hinter. Selbst alle Lüfter (2 Gehäuse, 1 Cpu) Auf Vollgas schaffen nur 80 Grad und die Cpu drosselt... Wie soll das erste werden wenn die Rx 5700 da ist?
Es gibt auch komische Schwankungen. Eigentlich pendelt der bei 81 Grad. Gerade ist er nach 13min plötzlich auf 61 runter und bleibt da aktuell. Kann doch gar nicht sein


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

Kann es sein das du dich da auf die Package (Node 0) Temperatur beziehst bei den 80 °C? 

Den Wert den du brauchst ist der der beim Mainboard ausgelesen wird und da stehen unbedenkliche 51 °C. 

Beim Mainboard hast du auch nur flockige 30 °C und die Werte der Festplatten liegen im ähnlichen Bereich, also ist die Belüftung bei CPU only Last völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du dich da auf die Package (Node 0) Temperatur beziehst bei den 80 °C?
> 
> Den Wert den du brauchst ist der der beim Mainboard ausgelesen wird und da stehen unbedenkliche 51 °C.
> 
> Beim Mainboard hast du auch nur flockige 30 °C und die Werte der Festplatten liegen im ähnlichen Bereich, also ist die Belüftung bei CPU only Last völlig in Ordnung.



Da möchte ich mich mal einklinken. 

Ich habe ein 2700X mit dem Macho Rev. B unter Prime komme ich auf 80-83 Grad Package und die CPU taktet dann auch 200 Mhz runter. Habe bisher noch nie auf die CPU Temperatur vom Mainboard geachtet, woher weißt du das dies die richtige ist?

Die Temperaturen weichen jetzt aktuell bei einem 50 Player iRacing Server um 10 Grad ab, also die Package liegt bei 58 Grad, und die vom Mainboard bei 48. 

Mir scheint die "Package" schon realistischer unter dieser Last.


----------



## Parano80 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



Speedy98 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> Zur Einleitung einmal meine Config:
> 
> 16Gb DDR4 3200Mhz
> ...



bei 83 Grad drosselt kein 3600er.

Vielleicht deine Spannungswandler


----------



## Speedy98 (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Kann es sein das du dich da auf die Package (Node 0) Temperatur beziehst bei den 80 °C?
> 
> Den Wert den du brauchst ist der der beim Mainboard ausgelesen wird und da stehen unbedenkliche 51 °C.
> 
> Beim Mainboard hast du auch nur flockige 30 °C und die Werte der Festplatten liegen im ähnlichen Bereich, also ist die Belüftung bei CPU only Last völlig in Ordnung.



Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt immer nur an CoreTemp orientiert, was die Temp der CPU angeht. Hier das Ergebnis nach 90sec.
Falls du recht hast ließt CoreTemp auch falsch, da sich der auch auf ,,Node ß'' bezieht.
Gruß


----------



## onlygaming (8. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*



Speedy98 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt immer nur an CoreTemp orientiert, was die Temp der CPU angeht. Hier das Ergebnis nach 90sec.
> Falls du recht hast ließt CoreTemp auch falsch, da sich der auch auf ,,Node ß'' bezieht.
> Gruß



Ich bezweifle das die CPU bei Prime max 45 Grad hat. Da ist der Node 0 Wert für mich deutlich realistischer.
Kannst dir ja den AMD Ryzen Master laden (Offizielles Programm von AMD) 
https://www.amd.com/de/technologies/ryzen-master

Da wird schon das richtige stehen.


----------



## claster17 (9. Februar 2020)

*AW: Ryzen 5 3600  + Pure Rock zu heiß*

Ich empfehle HWiNFO. Die Software erschlägt einen fast mit Sensordaten.



Parano80 schrieb:


> bei 83 Grad drosselt kein 3600er.



Je nach Interpretation "drosselt" die CPU schon viel früher, weil mit steigender Temperatur ein ein hoher Boost unwahrscheinlicher wird.


----------

